
I made my first 100$ with a Feedback platform (in the first 3 weeks) - jpaulet
Hi all!<p>I&#x27;m glad (and surprised) to see that 3 weeks after official launch of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;roastme.xyz I reached 100$ on revenue with direct sales.<p>I know that this is not MRR but the metrics are quite good for the moment: new visitors coming to site, a 4% of converting rate (users vs paying users), and new experts submissions (almost 20, 1 per day).<p>I&#x27;m working hard to keep improving the site and maintain this revenue over the next months, but I have to struggle with low traffic and increase participation inside my platform. Any advice?<p>Hope you like it!
======
sharmi
You have launched and got your first customers. That is so cool.
congratulations.

The FAQ needs some work. For example,

\--> We get inspired from the comedy world, where you put in the middle and
receive criticism. In the last times we saw a few of them across the Internet
(for instance here). Now, we want to create a specific portal for this.

\--> We got inspiration from the comedy world, where you put some one in the
middle and they receive criticism from everyone in the room. This model works
great for websites as more eyeballs equals multiple perspectives and varied
feedback. Here is an example of a web roast. We wanted to create a specific
portal for this.

This can obviously be refined further.

Also your activation email ended up in spam. What service do you use to send
transactional emails? (This is pure conjecture) Can the domain tld be an
issue?

~~~
sharmi
Also, there are two pricing tables. One on the home page and one on the page
"Price". They show different cost per plan.

~~~
jpaulet
Wow, that's true, I will fix ASAP! Thanks!

------
thisisrajat
First of all great work with the website. Looks amazing. Some things:

\- The red color on the banner is too bright. Hurts the eye.

\- Why would I use your service rather than something like Reddit's
r/roastmystartup?

\- Too many pricing verticals and a huge gap between free and first paid
option.

~~~
jpaulet
Thanks for your feedback! I will take a look at the red color to improve
readability.

I know that there are some others places to submit your startup, but here you
can "buy expert review" and have more features than others platforms like
reddit. For this reason I added in the FAQ:

I can do it for free at X (twitter, indie hacker, etc.) Yes, probably yes. But
with roastMe, you are supporting a hand-made little business and you will get
real expert feedback & we will work hard to get you more and better feedback.

I will increase the functionalities in free paid options soon.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
mtmail
clickable link [https://roastme.xyz](https://roastme.xyz)

------
hazz99
The red feels strong, but maybe that's the point. Do you have to track cookies
- can you add an "X" to opt-out?

~~~
jpaulet
Thanks! I will take a look on the red (too many comments about it!). Do you
mean be able to disable some cookies?

------
togusa2017
1\. Please no red.

2\. Able to differentiate a clickable link and text on the header.

Good idea. Best of luck

~~~
jpaulet
Thanks for your feedback! I will improve the header and take a look at the red
issue.

------
odonnellryan
Looks really great! Seems like a solid model you can build out.

Red is a little strong. I agree with other comments. Good job!

~~~
jpaulet
Thanks!

------
nickthemagicman
What technology stack did you use?

~~~
jpaulet
· Laravel + VueJs + jQuery + HTML5 + CSS3

